# Who is the supplier of this Vans brand BLANK tank??



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone know where I can get the blank tank that VANS uses? 

It's a tank that VANS probably private labels. 
100% cotton, made in peru RN 96277.
I really like the cut/fit

I tried a bellacanvas and it is fairly wide.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

I doubt VANS is relabeling existing blanks. They most likely get them custom made to their specs. If you can meet the minimums of private label programs, you can send a sample to a supplier for them to replicate.


----------



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

Do you have any suggestions on a high quality tank? The bella canvas is just ok to me, a little thin and a little wide.


----------

